# Johle



## AWilson (Jul 5, 2013)

Our beautiful Americana; she's a bada##... So we named her after me ''Johle''.


----------



## AWilson (Jul 5, 2013)

She looks like an Eagle! Lol


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

cool looking chicken eagle.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

So cute!!!!'n


----------



## AWilson (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She's very pretty.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

She is very pretty but I don't think she is an Ameraucana. She has yellow legs and a yellow beak. Ameraucanas have slate to greenish legs and dark beaks. 
Where did you get her?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

OK. DW says that last post sounded snooty.  I for sure didn't mean it that way. I am not the greatest with words but I am truly trying to help. 
There are many people that misrepresent Ameraucanas and sell mixed breeds as pure. The feed store gets them from the hatcheries as Ameraucanas or Americanas and sell them that way. Hatcheries do not have pure Ameraucana they have mixed breeds that lay blue to blue/green eggs. The first Easter Eggers I got were sold to me as Ameraucanas and it took me a while to learn the difference. Thats why I asked where you got her. I would love to see more pics.
Again, sorry if that sounded snooty ar snarky. 

ETA: I love your coop!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Little wings is right. Her legs aren't green. I don't think your we're snotty. Sometimes we don't notice these things . I bought 4 silkies knowing that some where not pure but loved them anyway! She does look like an eagle! Can't wait to see what she looks like as she gets older !


----------



## AWilson (Jul 5, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> OK. DW says that last post sounded snooty.  I for sure didn't mean it that way. I am not the greatest with words but I am truly trying to help.
> There are many people that misrepresent Ameraucanas and sell mixed breeds as pure. The feed store gets them from the hatcheries as Ameraucanas or Americanas and sell them that way. Hatcheries do not have pure Ameraucana they have mixed breeds that lay blue to blue/green eggs. The first Easter Eggers I got were sold to me as Ameraucanas and it took me a while to learn the difference. Thats why I asked where you got her. I would love to see more pics.
> Again, sorry if that sounded snooty ar snarky.
> 
> ETA: I love your coop!


I bought her from a breeder and show quality is blue legs and he was very honest about that fact and I bought her anyways. Im pretty sure she's the real deal, just a little unique! You weren't snooty at all, I appreciate feedback, thank you!


----------



## AWilson (Jul 5, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> OK. DW says that last post sounded snooty.  I for sure didn't mean it that way. I am not the greatest with words but I am truly trying to help.
> There are many people that misrepresent Ameraucanas and sell mixed breeds as pure. The feed store gets them from the hatcheries as Ameraucanas or Americanas and sell them that way. Hatcheries do not have pure Ameraucana they have mixed breeds that lay blue to blue/green eggs. The first Easter Eggers I got were sold to me as Ameraucanas and it took me a while to learn the difference. Thats why I asked where you got her. I would love to see more pics.
> Again, sorry if that sounded snooty ar snarky.
> 
> ETA: I love your coop!


Its pouring rain right now, I'll get you some more pictures soon!


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Even if she isn't pure, she's still a beautiful bird!  
Would love to see more pictures of your coop design, as well.


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a white Pullet that looks so much like yours!! And I never knew her breed... she's an eagle too lol. Thnx awilson for posting it
And I just checked and she does have greenish legs and feet! I never even thought about it before


----------



## AWilson (Jul 5, 2013)

*more pictures*

as requested; more pictures of Mrs. Johle!


----------



## AWilson (Jul 5, 2013)

MatthewBK said:


> Even if she isn't pure, she's still a beautiful bird!
> Would love to see more pictures of your coop design, as well.


Heres the coop!


----------



## AWilson (Jul 5, 2013)

The bottom comes out so I dont have to really clean!  I just dump the nasty, rinse it off, and add more hay or cedar chips.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

You can't use cedar with chickens! It releases a toxin which can kill them. Pine is the wood chips you want to use.

Don't want to see you lose your birds due to that


----------



## AWilson (Jul 5, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> You can't use cedar with chickens! It releases a toxin which can kill them. Pine is the wood chips you want to use.
> 
> Don't want to see you lose your birds due to that


Oh really? Wow! Did not know that thank you, I'm currently using pine chips and hay, but I seen where someone was using cedar and said it kept the smell away so I was going to try it. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

http://liveandlearnfarm.com/cedar-shavings-can-be-toxic-for-chicks/

Yeah it's no good

We use sand in our coop for our birds. I love it. We have a droppings board and I poop scoop the sand every day. So easy and clean. We have a couple of brahmas and it helps keep their feathered feet clean too!


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

I have used cedar chips the whole time I've had chickens they have never died or got sick or anything and yes it keeps the smell down and the cedar smells good


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

AWilson said:


> Heres the coop!


Looks like a nice setup! How many chickens do you have?


----------



## AWilson (Jul 5, 2013)

MatthewBK said:


> Looks like a nice setup! How many chickens do you have?


I have 7, but the coops square footage is for 12 I believe. My husband is putting in a second floor in it so they'll be even more room, my chickens love it! I'm wanting to get a few RIR's.


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Very nice setup! Do you let them free range?


----------



## AWilson (Jul 5, 2013)

camel934 said:


> Very nice setup! Do you let them free range?


No, they have a fenced in area because we have neighbors with mean dogs... But we have our house for sale and hoping to move where we can let our chickens run!


----------



## Deerhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

Chicken Hawk


----------

